# 4 CHAN!!



## ThEoRy (Feb 4, 2015)

Alright, which one of you guys is posting my vids over there? Not that I mind at all, I just think it's hilarious that I'm getting views over on 4chan..


----------



## tkern (Feb 4, 2015)

Careful buddy... first its your knife videos, next its your "naked, posing in front of the bathroom mirror" picts.


----------



## ecchef (Feb 5, 2015)

Didn't know what that was. Sorry I looked. Otaku central...populated by 25-35yo wankers living in their parents basements?


----------



## larrybard (Feb 5, 2015)

Maybe someone there misunderstood what Rickrolling is supposed to be.


----------



## Admin (Feb 5, 2015)

ecchef said:


> Didn't know what that was. Sorry I looked. Otaku central...populated by 25-35yo wankers living in their parents basements?



It's more than that, but yeah, it's that. 

It is the world's largest message board, so you got to give them props on that one, or at least I do.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 5, 2015)

larrybard said:


> Maybe someone there misunderstood what Rickrolling is supposed to be.



What you did there, I see it.

Coincidentally, Rickrolling, lol cats and a hefty portion of internet jokes/memes originates from 4chan.


----------



## tcmx3 (Feb 10, 2015)

ecchef said:


> Didn't know what that was. Sorry I looked. Otaku central...populated by 25-35yo wankers living in their parents basements?



oh please, it's been a decade since it was that. and it wasn't really 'Otaku" culture, as much as it was the bitter, self hating anime watching rejects from something awful. JP culture worship came later.

now it's just high school weeaboos.


----------



## Admin (Feb 12, 2015)

ThEoRy said:


> What you did there, I see it.
> 
> Coincidentally, Rickrolling, lol cats and a hefty portion of internet jokes/memes originates from 4chan.



4chan provides the sort of raw creativity you get when there are no restrictions.


----------



## harlock0083 (Feb 20, 2015)

ecchef said:


> Didn't know what that was. Sorry I looked. Otaku central...populated by 25-35yo wankers living in their parents basements?



Hey! Sometimes their parents don't have basements.


----------



## XooMG (Feb 20, 2015)




----------

